# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  50+ Full "classic" Russian movies online at Youtube

## Lindsay

Just read about this and thought I'd pass it along, apologies if somebody has already mentioned it; 
"...we’re overjoyed to report that the Moscow film company Mosfilm has just made 5o Russian classics (including Tarkovsky’s Mirror, Solaris, and Andrei Rublev) available on YouTube in high definition. According to Yahoo News, Mosfilm has pledged to release five more films each week, all in HD with English subtitles, eventually bringing the total for the year to 200." 
Full story here: 50 Classic Russian Films (Including Tarkovsky’s Finest) Now Online | Open Culture 
Direct link to Youtube channel: YouTube 
~ Lindsay

----------


## jjjiimm

WOW! 
Спасибо огромное!

----------

